# connecting my imac to an orange livebox wireless modem!



## mwdey (Oct 30, 2006)

I am having difficulty setting up a livebox wireless modem with my imac.  I have tried both ethernet and wireless connections and neither seem to work.  In the airport menu it recognises the livebox but asks me for a WPA key and I have only a WEP key.  I have seen a number of threads about changing the security settings usind the livebox homepage but cannot access this?

Please advice

best

matt


----------



## mutley3 (Nov 22, 2006)

If you have not managed to get the livebox connection working, try this site:-

http://www.transcience.freeserve.co.uk/bramley-apple/tutorials/orangelivebox/index.html

I'm waiting for my livebox to try it, but it all seems to be plain english to me.

Good luck.

If you have got it to work, do you know if it will allow two computers to network?


----------



## alex_barry (Mar 25, 2007)

mwdey said:


> I am having difficulty setting up a livebox wireless modem with my imac.  I have tried both ethernet and wireless connections and neither seem to work.  In the airport menu it recognises the livebox but asks me for a WPA key and I have only a WEP key.  I have seen a number of threads about changing the security settings usind the livebox homepage but cannot access this?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> ...



Hi,
Orange has soft launched Apple Mac Support (Wired & Wireless). Call 0870 010 2462 IVR options: 1-5-3-1.
Regards...


----------



## alex_barry (Mar 25, 2007)

mwdey said:


> I am having difficulty setting up a livebox wireless modem with my imac.  I have tried both ethernet and wireless connections and neither seem to work.  In the airport menu it recognises the livebox but asks me for a WPA key and I have only a WEP key.  I have seen a number of threads about changing the security settings usind the livebox homepage but cannot access this?
> 
> Please advice
> 
> ...



Hi,
Orange has soft launched Apple Mac Support (Wired & Wireless). Call 0870 010 2462 IVR options: 1-5-3-1.
Regards...
The future is bright, the future is Orange...


----------



## alex_barry (Mar 25, 2007)

*Hi,
Orange has soft launched Apple Mac Support (Wired & Wireless). Call 0870 010 2462 IVR options: 1-5-3-1.
Regards...
The future is bright, the future is Orange...*


----------

